# Question about E30 Steering



## Leonstt (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi guys,

I have a problem with my E30 steering/handling. Actually, I have 2 problems which I'm not sure whether they are related. 

The first problem:
During braking, I feel that my car is pulling to the left. I haven't done any wheel alignment since I changed my springs and brakes. When I'm driving straight, the steering wheel position is pointing slightly left. But the car is not pulling to either direction. Only pulls to the left during braking. 

Second problem:
I hear slight knocking coming from the steering rack. When I jack the car up and wiggle the front right wheel, I can here a knocking sound from the right hand side of the steering rack (please see picture attached). It feels like there's a play in the right hand shaft. The left hand side is nice and tight, no knocking sound. 

Note: all the bushings are new and suspension (springs and shocks) are also new. 

Do you think these two problems are related? Can the first problem be solved by doing a wheel alignment? Please advise

Thanks guys


----------

